# Loose Leash Walking Problems -- Whirling Dervish



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Sounds like an adolescent puppy. Have you seen the below posting before? It will probably be super helpful.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...111-parents-teenage-pups-102.html#post1720747


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mika -- Can't Connect...*

Mika -- I'm on that sub-thread (if that's the correct label) just about daily. But when I clicked on your link to refresh my memory of the post, my PC just jumps around. Do you have the post # by any chance? Sorry to trouble you...


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

I had a lot of issues with walking Cassie. My puppy kindergarten class suggested using a Gentle Leader, but Cassie just wasn't having any of that. Her behavior actually got worse.

At the suggestion of my neighbor, I ended up getting her a backpack. The moment I put it on her, her behavior did a complete 180. No jumping, no chewing the leash, and most importantly, no pulling. It was amazing!

I don't actually put anything in the backpack, aside from extra baggies. Just the idea of wearing it gives her something to do/focus on. 

I started off with a relatively cheap one. It was $23 when I bought it.





It fits her great, and what I like about it is that the weight of the backpack (if you put anything in it) is on her shoulders, and not her actual back. 

The best part about it though -- She LOVES it. She gets all excited when I get it out, and can't wait to put it on.


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*Backpack?*

Castaway -- thanks so much for the suggestion. How old is Cassie?


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Cassie is 11 months. Her 1 year birthday will be next Monday. My princess is growing up so quickly!


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*Thanks Again!*

Thanks so much and Happy Birthday! Maisie will be one on Sunday!


----------

